# Goodtime Milwaukee



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

*Thats right for a 3rd year we'll be hosting our end of summer picnic. This year we changed the day to sunday for everyone that works saturdays. Also we'll be having a winner take all KING OF MILWAUKEE hop with cash payout. everyone welcomed to join the fun. more details to come!!!*


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

I'll try to make it to this one......................


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 4 2009, 09:19 PM~12908537
> *I'll try to make it to this one......................
> *


i hope you can mike :biggrin:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

TTT For THE GOODTIMES
will try and make this one


----------



## 2LOW66 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 5 2009, 06:40 AM~12912692
> *i hope you can mike :biggrin:
> *


you never know with mike :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Feb 5 2009, 11:03 AM~12914024
> * TTT For THE GOODTIMES
> will try and make this one
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

I BE THERE AGAIN FOR SHURE


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 7 2009, 07:20 PM~12937237
> *you never know with mike  :biggrin:
> *



Yep, thats right................ :scrutinize:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Feb 7 2009, 11:09 PM~12938009
> * I BE THERE AGAIN FOR SHURE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

.......T...T....T........


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

bump :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

ARE THE RULES FOR THE HOP STILL THE SAME?

POST THEM UP. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 14 2009, 09:23 PM~13005320
> *ARE THE RULES FOR THE  HOP STILL THE SAME?
> 
> POST THEM UP. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 15 2009, 08:37 PM~13012829
> *:biggrin:
> *


Where were you last year?..................... :scrutinize:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 4 2009, 05:43 PM~12906990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 4 2009, 07:43 PM~12906990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Feb 15 2009, 09:51 PM~13013004
> *Where were you last year?..................... :scrutinize:
> *









SORRY COULDNT MAKE IT,WILL TRY MY BEST TO BE THERE THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 16 2009, 08:16 PM~13022507
> *SORRY COULDNT MAKE IT,WILL TRY MY BEST TO BE THERE THIS YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



...


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## LILPHATANDLOVINGIT (Jan 31, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

NO RULES FOR THE HOP YET   :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 19 2009, 07:32 PM~13052919
> *NO RULES FOR THE HOP YET     :biggrin:
> *


we're ironing out the details of it


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

will there be a long distance award again :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

ARRIBA!!!!!!!!!!! Para Los Goodtimers!!!!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 19 2009, 09:00 PM~13053632
> *will there be a long distance award again :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 19 2009, 06:32 PM~13052919
> *NO RULES FOR THE HOP YET     :biggrin:
> *



Come on now SouthSiders. Do you even know how to get to Milwaukee? :biggrin: 

At least one member can rep q-no ?

Is it the money? Hell I'll throw in a buck.  

No really you should come UP and show how it's done.

All in GOOD fun, come up and have a GOOD time with the GOODTIMERS and the rest of us !!!

I hope to see CHICAGO represent !!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 20 2009, 03:19 PM~13061876
> *Come on now SouthSiders. Do you even know how to get to Milwaukee? :biggrin:
> 
> At least one member can rep q-no ?
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 20 2009, 04:19 PM~13061876
> *Come on now SouthSiders. Do you even know how to get to Milwaukee? :biggrin:
> 
> At least one member can rep q-no ?
> ...


IM ALWAYS IN THE SOUTHSIDE,I DONT KNOW HOW TO GET THAT FAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Feb 21 2009, 03:34 AM~13067111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

Directions or an address to Google,por favor.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 21 2009, 03:56 AM~13067257
> *
> 
> Directions or an address to Google,por favor.
> *


G P S ITS 2009 BOBBY :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Feb 21 2009, 06:35 PM~13070724
> *G P S ITS 2009 BOBBY :biggrin:
> *



Still need the address.Q-NO ?


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

Q-VOE...ITS ON THE FLIER AT 83rd ST. AND WESTERN AVENUE...FOREST PESERVE IS CALLED DAN RYAN WOODS. IF YOU MAPQUEST IT AND PUT DAN RYAN WOODS IT WILL LEAD YOU RIGHT TO IT... :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Feb 22 2009, 05:24 AM~13074367
> *Q-VOE...ITS ON THE FLIER AT 83rd ST. AND WESTERN AVENUE...FOREST PESERVE IS CALLED DAN RYAN WOODS. IF YOU MAPQUEST IT AND PUT DAN RYAN WOODS IT WILL LEAD YOU RIGHT TO IT... :thumbsup: HOPE TO SEE U GUYS THERE :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 


GRACIAS


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 23 2009, 05:45 PM~13088379
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

T T T


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ITS A MANDATORY OUTING FOR US GOT TO SUPPORT THE CHEESE STATE


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Feb 26 2009, 08:29 PM~13122074
> *ITS A MANDATORY OUTING FOR US GOT TO SUPPORT THE CHEESE STATE
> *


and we appreciate bro!!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll be there again


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

Maybe we should have a Tug-O-War ???

Maybe not... Those Somos Uno Milwaukee guys are pretty BIG & tuff...
What with Beto ,Mario, Dave, Carlos, Robert...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

T T T


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Mar 2 2009, 06:47 PM~13156782
> *T  T  T
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Whats the hop rules.... I might bring a few old friends out....


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 27 2009, 07:33 PM~13131936
> *Maybe we should have a Tug-O-War ???
> 
> Maybe not... Those Somos Uno Milwaukee guys are pretty BIG & tuff...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 27 2009, 06:33 PM~13131936
> *Maybe we should have a Tug-O-War ???
> 
> Maybe not... Those Somos Uno Milwaukee guys are pretty BIG & tuff...
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

BOBBY UR A dick


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 27 2009, 07:33 PM~13131936
> *Maybe we should have a Tug-O-War ???
> 
> Maybe not... Those Somos Uno Milwaukee guys are pretty BIG & tuff...
> ...


PINCHE BOBBY THATS A GOOD ONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Mar 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13183792
> *BOBBY UR A BIG dick
> *


FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

you guys are a riot :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

:loco:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

to everyone wondering about hop rules, we'll have them posted soon


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Feb 27 2009, 05:33 PM~13131936
> *Maybe we should have a Tug-O-War ???
> 
> Maybe not... Those Somos Uno Milwaukee guys are pretty BIG & tuff...
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S WHY WE ARE THE HEAVIEST CLUB IN CHESSE STATE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by omilow59_@Mar 5 2009, 08:21 PM~13195341
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT'S WHY WE ARE THE HEAVIEST CLUB IN CHESSE STATE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Man I thought finally it's all correct,until I saw CHESSE. :angry: 
It's CHEESE , Mr. Linguist of the year !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

TO THE VERY TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 7 2009, 08:09 AM~13207770
> *TO THE VERY TOP !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

spring is getting close!


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

Damn it was nice as hell today ttt


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Mar 16 2009, 06:42 PM~13298333
> *Damn it was nice as hell today ttt
> *


And yesterday... I put lots of miles on the 66


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Mar 16 2009, 07:57 PM~13298442
> *And yesterday... I put lots of miles on the 66
> *


LUCK YOU BOOBY I STILL NEED A DRIVE SHAFT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Can't wait homies


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah I started mine up, to bad I don't have any suspenion under it to drive


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

T
T
M
T
!
For gootime homies 

:biggrin: 
:biggrin:
:biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT.............


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm getting antsy now that is't warming up :cheesy:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Rules for the King of milwaukee hop are as follows:

All cars are in one class, It's a winner take all hop.

Cars will be hopping and measured. Highest hop wins and is crowned the king of milwaukee.

Cash payout will be determined by how many people enter.

Free to anyone who wants to hop.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

wut up milwakeee.. how the weather up there homies


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

New updated flyer:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 9 2009, 11:08 PM~13534057
> *New updated flyer:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks mike!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 9 2009, 11:08 PM~13534057
> *New updated flyer:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Apr 9 2009, 07:27 PM~13532195
> *wut up milwakeee.. how the weather up there homies
> *


Whats up Detroit its starting to feel like summer


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 4 2009, 05:43 PM~12906990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

BAM! Just like that, our picnic will be here before you know it................


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 26 2009, 01:57 PM~13693375
> *BAM! Just like that, our picnic will be here before you know it................
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 26 2009, 01:57 PM~13693375
> *BAM! Just like that, our picnic will be here before you know it................
> *


NO THEN THE SEASON WILL BE OVER AGIAN :uh:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 9 2009, 10:08 PM~13534057
> *New updated flyer:
> 
> 
> ...


*Count us in homies* :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 9 2009, 10:08 PM~13534057
> *New updated flyer:
> 
> 
> ...


I'm there !!!


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

*TTT FOR THE GOODTIMES MILWAUKEE FAMILY*


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

what's the payout for the hop and do u get a trophy or crown?

Oh and it's anything goes hop what u brought? Be it a truck, car, van, ect?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 28 2009, 07:07 PM~14029516
> *what's the payout for the hop and do u get a trophy or crown?
> 
> Oh and it's anything goes hop what u brought?  Be it a truck, car, van, ect?
> *


yeah anything goes! Payout to be determined by how many people hop


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@May 18 2009, 06:11 PM~13924024
> *NO THEN THE SEASON WILL BE OVER AGIAN :uh:
> *


it's hard to tell is started with this shitty weather we're been getting. :angry:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES MILWAUKEE TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

wow it's getting close :0


----------



## chologoodtimes (May 19, 2009)




----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 5 2009, 03:30 AM~14101545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

I'll be there and if my 'OLD" car is still here, I'll take it. Hopefully she will be ready and still here. :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 27 2009, 05:01 PM~14901750
> *I'll  be there and if my 'OLD" car is still here, I'll take it. Hopefully she will be ready and still here. :biggrin:
> *


dam u didnt even take it to fiesta j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Cruizin In Style has a car show the day before....... so another weekend of chillin with the homies..... :thumbsup:

should have your pinstriper come out and stripe :yes:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 28 2009, 10:00 AM~14907744
> *
> 
> Cruizin In Style has a car show the day before....... so another weekend of chillin with the homies..... :thumbsup:
> ...


we're trying to, see if he can clear up his schedule


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Loco SS (Feb 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 27 2009, 06:01 PM~14901750
> *I'll  be there and if my 'OLD" car is still here, I'll take it. Hopefully she will be ready and still here. :biggrin:
> *





> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 27 2009, 06:17 PM~14901869
> *dam u didnt even take it to fiesta j/k :biggrin:
> *


2 days to mount bias tires on my wheels. I went to pick them up and only 3 held air. Now the fourth one won't be ready until Tuesday, then I have to re schedule the alignment. Car has been parked for way too long. I want to drive it at least one more time for the rest of my life. See what you did Mario, you made me cry !!WAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWA :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Roll call who's gonna be hopping? :cheesy:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Aug 28 2009, 06:12 PM~14914723
> *2 days to mount bias tires on my wheels. I went to pick them up and only 3 held air. Now the fourth one won't be ready until Tuesday, then I have to re schedule the alignment. Car has been parked for way too long. I want to drive it at least one more time for the rest of my life. See what you did Mario, you made me cry !!WAWAWAWAWAWAWAWAWA :biggrin:
> *


i will be in my wheel chair and i still wont sell the 63 dont do it bobby u will be depressed now on the other hand the 74 is always for sale :biggrin:


----------



## porky79 (May 9, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 28 2009, 10:33 AM~14908686
> *we're trying to, see if he can clear up his schedule
> 
> *


_Fam wants to reschedule important family event for your date....please GOODTIMERS pray they don't lol it's scheduled for next weekend but they might have to move it......I'd hate to miss the last event of the year..... FINGERS ARE CROSSED HOMIES!_


*ttt*


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Sep 1 2009, 07:21 AM~14945848
> *Fam wants to reschedule important family event for your date....please GOODTIMERS pray they don't lol it's scheduled for next weekend but they might have to move it......I'd hate to miss the last event of the year..... FINGERS ARE CROSSED HOMIES!
> ttt
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

CAlling all hoppers who's coming?


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

T T T


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 3 2009, 09:48 AM~14968272
> *CAlling all hoppers who's coming?
> *


  anyone


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Everyone getting ready?

I'm looking forward to a great time out there =D


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 9 2009, 12:56 AM~15022992
> *Everyone getting ready?
> 
> I'm looking forward to a great time out there =D
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOMOS1LINCOLN (Aug 10, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOMOS1LINCOLN (Aug 10, 2009)

TTT YALL LETTING THIS ONE GET AWAY


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 31 2009, 12:55 PM~14935395
> *Roll call who's gonna be hopping? :cheesy:
> *


I SOLD MY LAC ITS GONE NEW HOME IN JAPAN SO I AINT HOPPIN THIS YEAR


----------



## GhostWorx (Apr 20, 2009)

We will be there for sure,, not sure if we bringing a hopper yet but,we will be there to show our support for Milwaukee and the lowrider community here!! Hope the weather stays like it has been lately. Either way, it's going to be a good time. Is it going to be in the same area it was last year? And, as far as food and drink, Its bring your own or is Dale buying lunch for everyone :biggrin:??


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 11 2009, 11:06 PM~15057032
> *I SOLD MY LAC ITS GONE NEW HOME IN JAPAN SO I AINT HOPPIN THIS YEAR
> *


JAPAN


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 12 2009, 01:48 PM~15060367
> *JAPAN
> *


NAW SOME CHINESE MEXICAN DUDE BOUGHT IT LOL IM WORKIN ON THE 64 TRYING TO GET IT DONE


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

if someone remembers to remind me ill be there for sure, busy as fuck and my memory is SHOT lately.. shit, i wanna make sure to show up!


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Aug 6 2009, 02:22 PM~14695373
> *wow it's getting close  :0
> *


can't wait I'm charging my camera batteries as I write this :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GhostWorx_@Sep 12 2009, 06:46 AM~15058670
> *We will be there for sure,, not sure if we bringing a hopper yet but,we will be there to show our support for Milwaukee and the lowrider community here!! Hope the weather stays like it has been lately. Either way, it's going to be a good time. Is it going to be in the same area it was last year? And, as far as food and drink, Its bring your own or is Dale buying lunch for everyone :biggrin:??
> *



:thumbsup: So far weather is looking good.Its at the same park but we changed it to the far south end of the park.Yes its bring your own food and grille but we will have free soda and water.I think Dale's buying cocktails all Saturday night though :biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

wont miss this one 63 and 74 will be there maybe maldito64 will be able to take one depends what he does :0 :0


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 14 2009, 09:36 PM~15081608
> *:thumbsup:  So far weather is looking good.Its at the same park but we changed it to the far south end of the park.Yes its bring your own food and grille but we will have free soda and water.I think Dale's buying cocktails all Saturday night though :biggrin:
> *


I got a case of MGD so we'll have to share


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Sep 15 2009, 02:14 AM~15084956
> *wont miss this one 63 and 74 will be there maybe maldito64 will be able to take one depends what he does :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 3 2009, 09:48 AM~14968272
> *CAlling all hoppers who's coming?
> *


Qvo


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

T T T


Is this sunday!!!!! So who is all showin up?????


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE WITH EVERYTHING WE GOT


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Sep 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15097455
> *SOMOSUNO MILWAUKEE WILL BE THERE WITH EVERYTHING WE GOT
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Thanks bro!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 15 2009, 09:25 PM~15092431
> *T  T  T
> Is this sunday!!!!! So who is all showin up?????
> *


We'll be up there, looking forward to the long cruise there


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

weather looks like it's gonna be nice!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 16 2009, 12:56 PM~15098906
> *We'll be up there, looking forward to the long cruise there
> *


  see you there :thumbsup:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 15 2009, 08:44 AM~15086038
> *I got a case of MGD so we'll have to share
> *


MILLER :barf:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ill be there, wont ave the 5th though. rear axle went out and cant find one and md it in time (leaving to go down o friday) but ill have the dart


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 16 2009, 10:13 PM~15103347
> *MILLER  :barf:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

TTT


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

Can't wait 2 more days to go ! :biggrin: don't think I forgot about your Stevie b cd Dale betos working on it for you 

T
T
M
T


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Sep 17 2009, 07:12 PM~15111408
> *Can't wait 2 more days to go ! :biggrin: don't think I forgot about your Stevie b cd Dale betos working on it for you
> 
> T
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Cant wait trying to get the regal ready hope its ready to hop  :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Sep 17 2009, 09:05 PM~15112409
> *Cant wait trying to get the regal ready hope its ready to hop   :biggrin:
> *


I hope so too, so far you might be the only hopper....


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 18 2009, 07:25 AM~15117079
> *I hope so too, so far you might be the only hopper....
> *


King of MillTown :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Sep 17 2009, 09:05 PM~15112409
> *Cant wait trying to get the regal ready hope its ready to hop   :biggrin:
> *


single or double pump????


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 18 2009, 12:38 PM~15119586
> *single or double pump????
> *


single


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armadillo-man_@Sep 18 2009, 09:34 PM~15123018
> *single
> *


SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Sheldon Cooper (Sep 15, 2009)

Have fun at the show guys


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

I fly out tomorrow morning..
Should touch down in Milwaukee around 6pm..

You guys doing anything for the UFC fight?
If not.. I'll just have to hit up the local Hooters..

Just Checking..


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

well big brownie will be up there with few of the guys and car see you there


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ttt.... 

solenoid out on my galaxie, but the screwdriver starting method will get me there tomorrow!


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 18 2009, 10:10 PM~15123754
> *SWEET!!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Sep 19 2009, 04:55 AM~15125343
> *well big brownie will be up there with few of the guys and car see you there
> *



Hell ya :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

WE AT JOES SHOP GETTIN READY :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

ROLLN DVD'S ARE HERE SO BE READY TOMORROW I WILL BRING SOME WITH ME MAYBE A 100.OF THEM.SO LETS SHOW HIM SOME LOVE.CHECK WITH SOUTHSIDECRUISERS MEMBERS


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 19 2009, 11:17 AM~15126392
> *WE AT JOES SHOP GETTIN READY :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 19 2009, 10:29 AM~15126453
> *ROLLN DVD'S ARE HERE SO BE READY TOMORROW I WILL BRING SOME WITH ME MAYBE A 100.OF THEM.SO LETS SHOW HIM SOME LOVE.CHECK WITH SOUTHSIDECRUISERS MEMBERS
> *


Save one for me. I'm the one with the rootbeer brown Goodtimes Caddy......


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by brown81+Sep 19 2009, 05:55 AM~15125343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time you guys rolling out? :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 19 2009, 04:21 PM~15127932
> *What time you guys rolling out?  :biggrin:
> *


IF YOU GUYS ARE GOING WE MEETING BY THE SHOP AT 7:00 AM WE GOT EVERYTHING READY CARS AND ALL SO MAX BY 7;45 WILL BE ROLLING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

See everyone soon!!!


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

*BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT, EVERY YEAR WE TRY TO MAKE IT BIGGER AND BETTER AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN CONTINUE TO DO THAT. THANX TO SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS AND PESADOS FOR HOPPING AND CROWNING OUR FIRST KING OF MILWUAKEE!! ALSO THANKS FOR THE IMPUT WE'RE GONNA MAKE A FEW CHANGES FOR NEXT YEAR FOR THE HOP!  SHOUT OUT TO PHIL FROM LRM FOR SHOOTING SOME GREAT PICS AND HANGING OUT. HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS TO GOODTIME FOR SOME GOOD TIME,IT WAS GREAT MEETING YOU GUYS TODAY,HOPEFULLY WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR TOO.
WE HAD A BLAST THANKS AGAING.


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

It was a great time GOODTIMES did it had a blast ROLLERZ MIL TOWN !


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

LAsT MINUTE CAR BREAKDOWN  
Any PICS?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

We had a great time out there today, thanks for having us.



here's some pics i snapped


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

THANKS 4 DA PICS


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 20 2009, 10:42 PM~15136812
> *THANKS 4 DA PICS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## armadillo-man (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks to Dale and Good Times  Had a great time


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

thanks for the pics,I was so busy running around didn't have time to take any


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 20 2009, 05:03 PM~15134711
> *BIG THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT, EVERY YEAR WE TRY TO MAKE IT BIGGER AND BETTER AND HOPEFULLY WE CAN CONTINUE TO DO THAT.  THANX TO SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS AND PESADOS FOR HOPPING AND CROWNING OUR FIRST KING OF MILWUAKEE!!  ALSO THANKS FOR THE IMPUT WE'RE GONNA MAKE A FEW CHANGES FOR NEXT YEAR FOR THE HOP!   SHOUT OUT TO PHIL FROM LRM FOR SHOOTING SOME GREAT PICS AND HANGING OUT.  HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AGAIN NEXT YEAR!!!
> *


THANKS GOOD TIMERS FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT EVENT AND REPPIN THE MIGHTY GT FROM US GOOD TIMERS IN CALI


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

It was a good turn-out, and the weather was good (well, at least for the picnic, the drive home, the rain came down hard). Anyway, it was great to see some heavy hitters hoppin out there. Hopefully, next year we'll see more. Big thanks to all the clubs that showed up to support.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

real pissed.. got so busy i didnt remember it and no one reminded me lol

fuck i hate work!


----------



## Envious cc (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 21 2009, 10:05 AM~15140827
> *real pissed.. got so busy i didnt remember it and no one reminded me lol
> 
> fuck i hate work!
> *


ttt for goodtimes, looks like it was a good show, sorry we missed it. next year for sure we be there


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

We wanna give a more specific thanks to Southside and Pesados, for bringin their hoppers. Me and stillchippin were just a little nervous about holdin the stick, but we got used to it real quick. it was a blast!!!


----------



## GhostWorx (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks to GOODTIMES for hosting a good picnic. We all had a good time. Wanna give big thanks to all the clubs that came from Chi-town to show support. We will make it a yearly stop for sure. Midwest gotta keep reppin strong for the lowrider community!!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

somosuno wanna thank gometimes for throwing the picnic and keeping the lowrider movement going in the midwest we all had a blast with the family


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

JOB WELL DONE GTIMERS SHOW LOOK LIKE A GREAT TURN OUT.. TTT....


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 21 2009, 12:45 PM~15141596
> *We wanna give a more specific thanks to Southside and Pesados, for bringin their hoppers. Me and stillchippin were just a little nervous about holdin the stick, but we got used to it real quick. it was a blast!!!
> *


thanks guys,even though the crowd was small we felt the warmth welcome,it was a pleasure to be there.
will do it againg with no hesitation :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 21 2009, 06:50 PM~15144558
> *thanks guys,even though the crowd was small we felt the warmth welcome,it was a pleasure to be there.
> will do it againg with no hesitation :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hope so some one from milwaukee needs to take the crown! :biggrin: But really thanks a bunch guys. Here are some pics my girl took of the hop.


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 21 2009, 06:50 PM~15144558
> *thanks guys,even though the crowd was small we felt the warmth welcome,it was a pleasure to be there.
> will do it againg with no hesitation :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hope so some one from milwaukee needs to take the crown! :biggrin: But really thanks a bunch guys. Here are some pics my girl took of the hop.


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 21 2009, 10:05 AM~15140827
> *real pissed.. got so busy i didnt remember it and no one reminded me lol
> 
> fuck i hate work!
> *


Thought you didnt go, because you had trouble with your starter solenoid?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

great pix looking good.


----------



## SUP64 (Mar 17, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

thanks guys for a good picnic sorry i got there late been real busy


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Sep 22 2009, 05:40 PM~15155337
> *thanks guys for a good picnic sorry i got there late been real busy
> *


you made it and thats all that counts! congrats again on the shoot


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 20 2009, 09:27 PM~15136614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:| :burn:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey guys..

Had a great time in Milwaukee..
Thanks Dale, Mike and Cory for the hospitality..

Glad i was able to meet all you guys.. 

Thanks to the Somosuno guys that gave me a hand Monday with my shoots.. Dave.. appreciate it homie..

Will post some photos tonight =D


Phil


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 23 2009, 01:13 PM~15164553
> *Hey guys..
> 
> Had a great time in Milwaukee..
> ...


How about a photo of you with your new hat :biggrin: glad to see you made it back ok


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

My Cheesehead..

=D


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 23 2009, 03:48 PM~15166499
> *My Cheesehead..
> 
> =D
> ...



No, no Phil. I think what Cory meant was, he wants to see you wearing it......


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 23 2009, 05:48 PM~15166499
> *My Cheesehead..
> 
> =D
> ...


 :biggrin: 

Welcome to Wisconsin!!!! Glad you had a good flight home, hope you can make it back next year


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 23 2009, 06:07 PM~15166646
> *No, no Phil. I think what Cory meant was, he wants to see you wearing it......
> *



Haha.. How foolish would that look?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 23 2009, 06:08 PM~15166649
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Welcome to Wisconsin!!!! Glad you had a good flight home, hope you can make it back next year
> *




Absolutely Dale..
Had a blast with you guys..

Get your car ready for next year..

I sent Julie an email thanking her for Monday.. and some photos..


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 23 2009, 06:31 PM~15166854
> *Absolutely Dale..
> Had a blast with you guys..
> 
> ...


AW man you didn't get my good side :roflmao:

man i need to lose weight :uh:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

DAMMIT PHIL!!!! I knew you were up to no good with that camera...... :0


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 23 2009, 06:34 PM~15166887
> *AW man you didn't get my good side  :roflmao:
> 
> man i need to lose weight  :uh:
> *




Hows this?

Sexy enough?

Cause remember.. You always have to remember to...


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 23 2009, 06:45 PM~15167003
> *Hows this?
> 
> Sexy enough?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Sep 23 2009, 06:34 PM~15166889
> *DAMMIT PHIL!!!! I knew you were up to no good with that camera...... :0
> *



I'm the camera Ninja =D


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 23 2009, 04:48 PM~15166499
> *My Cheesehead..
> 
> =D
> ...


Get the cheese out of the bag :biggrin: 

I pm'ed you my email phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Sep 23 2009, 08:02 PM~15167797
> *Get the cheese out of the bag :biggrin:
> 
> I pm'ed you my email phil
> *



I got it man.. Naming the car:

Caprice The Cadillac Edition


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 23 2009, 08:24 PM~15168060
> *I got it man.. Naming the car:
> 
> Caprice The Cadillac Edition
> ...


is that the final name you guys came up with?


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 23 2009, 09:05 PM~15168448
> *is that the final name you guys came up with?
> *




He never gave me a name.. He wasnt happy with anything.. so i figured i would make it basic


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 23 2009, 09:12 PM~15168508
> *He never gave me a name.. He wasnt happy with anything.. so i figured i would make it basic
> *


yeah thats cory


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Euro2low_@Sep 23 2009, 08:12 PM~15168508
> *He never gave me a name.. He wasnt happy with anything.. so i figured i would make it basic
> *


give me a day or 2


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

had a good time :biggrin:


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

photos turned out really nice Phil


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 24 2009, 03:08 PM~15175337
> *photos turned out really nice Phil
> *



Thanks man.. I cant post any Lowrider cars.. because i am using those.,. But i can post all non-lowriders =D


----------



## Euro2low (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## lowrider4life414 (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanx alot Phil for coming to Milwaukee to do the photo shoot...
Milwaukee and midwest lowriders havent had any exposure for awhile and im sure all car clubs feel the same.........all we want is to bring lowriding back and continue to show love and respect to the club,family and the way of life living as a true lowrider...So on behalf of the Rollerz Only mil chapter thanx and come again soon...
hell u shud of came to mexican feista big big turn,but theres always next time



DEE
V.P. Rollerz Only
5x car club of the year


----------



## lowrider4life414 (Jan 11, 2009)

o and phil do you know around when to c some photos in lrm?


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowrider4life414_@Sep 24 2009, 07:49 PM~15178070
> *o and phil do you know around when to c some photos in lrm?
> *


x2


----------



## DeepDownDennis (May 30, 2006)

Dammit!!! Like I said, i wished I would've made this show. Perhaps next year, I'll bring out what I've got.......


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

Did these pics ever show up in the magazine?


----------



## stairman (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 4 2010, 07:26 PM~16179678
> *Did these pics ever show up in the magazine?
> *


Not yet just got new mag in mail . :uh:


----------

